
Shit for Making Websites - X4
http://shitformakingwebsites.com/
======
ekianjo
There's a similar resource out there :
[http://thetoolbox.cc/](http://thetoolbox.cc/) which is way better, I believe,
and made by frequent hn contributor sgdesign.

~~~
tambourine_man
Can't read it on the iPhone, content doesn't fit the screen width regardless
of the orientation.

[http://s13.postimg.org/78ntat2fr/image.jpg](http://s13.postimg.org/78ntat2fr/image.jpg)

[http://s12.postimg.org/3k9u1a2l9/image.jpg](http://s12.postimg.org/3k9u1a2l9/image.jpg)

~~~
sgdesign
Yeah, some of the filters are cut off. The rest of the site works fine though.

~~~
tambourine_man
Nope, not only filters, content.

Check the second screenshot: optimized typografy for…

------
pbreit
Not sure than I can think of a worse way to organize such content than by
reverse chronological posting date. Also not a big fan of profanity for this
purpose (call me a prude).

~~~
minimaxir
And yet, despite the profanity, the post is #2 on the front page.

Welcome to the wild world of growth hacking!

~~~
SethMurphy
HN is not the world but a tiny microcosm. I am also not sure the profanity in
the URL is responsible for the position. The HN title would have been enough
if it is indeed the deciding factor of popularity. By using profanity he has
shut out every kid trying to learn at school or a person at a library or
business sitting behind a filter in order to pander to the programming
"elite".

~~~
Volpe
So because people filter the internet... we should self filter to get around
it.

That's an uncomfortable realisation for me. :-(

~~~
ars
You are acting as if there is some positive value here.

There's isn't. It's a completely unnecessary word.

Argue about self filtering for things that are actually meaningful.

~~~
oblique63
Language is a man-made construct; words only carry as much
meaning/importance/value/derision as they are given by society. If we don't
like a word, sure we can try (futilely) banning/censoring it, but it'll only
add more credence to the very meaning the pro-censorship camp is trying to
censor it for, resulting in a Streisand Effect scenario [0]. If you let a word
you don't like continue to evolve organically on the other hand, chances are
that society will get bored with it (or it's old meaning), and eventually move
on from it. So why not just let language take its course?

The purpose of language is communication, and clearly the OP saw the word
"shit" as a bit of a tongue-in-cheek synonym for "thing", so should we be
annoyed at the concept of cheeky "things" as well? Here's a good rule to live
by: _" Context is just as important as Connotation in Communication"_. Clearly
the context trumps whatever other connotations this 'naughty' word might have,
so treat it as such. Who are we to judge another person's vernacular?

It shouldn't be the case that we are held hostage by our own creations. So
don't let language control you; use it in the best way you can so as to
empower yourself instead. If you still have a problem with certain words,
think of it like dealing with a bully: if you ignore him long enough, he will
get bored and go away.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

~~~
ars
You got it right in the first paragraph! And then drew the wrong conclusion.

That is exactly why you should be for censorship - without it all those words
will lose their meaning, and people will invent new ones.

I don't see any need to invent new swear words, and I am against casual use of
those words, because doing so leaves them to exist for the situations that
warrants them.

I don't want, nor need, to be "shocked" all the time. Not do I want to be so
desensitized that it's impossible to shocked me. I like the happy middle.

~~~
oblique63
> _without it all those words will lose their meaning, and people will invent
> new ones._

I can see where you're coming from, and can respect that, but it still feels
to me like this idea that we will just perpetually invent new words that serve
the _same exact purpose_ to be a bit of an unconvincing assumption. I have no
problem believing that racial slurs will go the way of the dodo eventually for
example, so would there be a need to replace such words exactly? Maybe the
words themselves will be adapted to fit a narrower/different definition, but
the point is that it doesn't matter whether the words themselves stay static
or not, because the zeitgeist that produced their meanings won't stay static
anyway. So either we'll adapt the old ones to these new meanings, or we'll
just resort to inventing new words for these _similar /derived concepts_ when
the old words are 'unavailable'.

And even this is still assuming that it is somehow innate for us to 'swear',
or that 'swearing' as a concept is even well defined enough to try and do
anything with it (like try to avoid it). I mean, if I use the word "fudge"
everywhere the classic "F-word" would otherwise be used, why is it then still
not considered a swear word? Maybe you could argue that it is, and that's
cool, but clearly it carries significantly less of a 'sting' to it. So does it
still make sense to lump it in with the other swear words? It just feels too
arbitrary and ill-defined of a concept.

I don't disagree that we should reserve some expressions for intense emotions
(such as those originally attributed to swearing), but like I said, _Context_
is a key part of the language equation, which itself isn't even all that
matters in communication (e.g. vocal intonation, and the whole array of non-
verbal communications). Language really can't be considered in isolation, it
very much still a product of verbal communication, so you have to take those
factors into account too.

Besides, the whole debate about whether language limits thought or thought
structures language is still up in the air, so to try and say anything
conclusive about something that seems to be a purely linguistic artifact feels
a bit premature.

~~~
ars
> but it still feels to me like this idea that we will just perpetually invent
> new words that serve the same exact purpose to be a bit of an unconvincing
> assumption

We sure do. Check out some of the examples here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphemism_treadmill](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphemism_treadmill)

> .. the word "fudge" ... considered a swear word? .. carries significantly
> less of a 'sting' to it ... feels too arbitrary

Yes, it's a swear word, and it has less of a string. It's exactly the way you
write. It's good to have a variety of words to fit different situations. It's
not anymore arbitrary than any other word.

> so to try and say anything conclusive about something that seems to be a
> purely linguistic artifact feels a bit premature.

It's not an artifact. I think it's pretty universal to all cultures. Toddlers
will find "swear" words and use them when mad (usually related to bathroom
activities). Kids who don't know swear words immediately try to learn some as
soon as they hear any. And as far as I know every single culture has taboo
words.

Most of the time the swear words stay pretty static. But then you have people
who want to "liberate" them (and enjoy shocking people), without realizing
they are actually neutering them.

I've seen people say that modern society is more accepting of swears. That's
not what's happening, what's happening is the swears are losing their power.
And of course then people find, and use, new ones. (Like the kerfuffle about
the swear word in the movie Kick-Ass. The regular swears were too mainstream
so they went with the strongest one they knew just for the shock value.)

I don't approve of using a swear for the shock value - use it where warranted
by the situation, not to try to impress your listener. I will continue to
criticize shock usage, and people will continue to scream about censorship.

------
deleted_account
By all appearances this is a trickle of links vaguely related to web
development. Thanks for sharing?

edit: I'd be more interested in how you're using ifttt, pinboard, and
wordpress to generate the site.

~~~
100k
I'm curious about how the site is created as well. Is there an IFTTT recipe
for posting to WordPress from Pinboard?

~~~
minimaxir
Pinboard is a (newly) supported Channel for IFTTT, so a recipe for Pinboard ->
Wordpress is simple to create.
[https://ifttt.com/pinboard](https://ifttt.com/pinboard)

You can do a _lot_ of hacky stuff with IFTTT if you play with RSS too. For
reference, I made a Reddit image auto-downloader in IFTTT by using RSS and
Yahoo Pipes awhile ago: [http://minimaxir.com/2013/01/if-cute-then-
happiness/](http://minimaxir.com/2013/01/if-cute-then-happiness/)

~~~
deadfall
Pretty awesome. Were you really looking for cute pictures or just proof of
concept? :)

~~~
minimaxir
Just proof of concept. Honestly, if an automation service existed that had the
simplicity of IFTTT (in terms of triggers) and the flexibility of running your
own code to transform the inputs/outputs, that would be my dream startup.

~~~
Pyramids
Agreed, hoping Zapier implements something like this soon.

Basic transforms / Regex / Basic if statements applied to trigger
inputs/outputs would be invaluable.

------
DennisP
Collaborative screen sharing with two cursors? Engelbart would be happy.

[http://screenhero.com/](http://screenhero.com/)

------
dinduks
I tired of seeing people posting stuff without explaining what is it about.
Please do it next time, because I'm not gonna search for it.

~~~
thejosh
I'm pretty sure "shit for making websites" pretty much covers the topic here.

~~~
ars
No it doesn't. I thought it meant that someone got reprimanded or criticized
because he made a website. Or perhaps paid poorly.

The actual meaning used here never even occurred to me.

~~~
NIL8
Wow. It amazes me how people interpret things differently. Not that there's
anything wrong with what you thought, it's just interesting.

------
almost
Oh wow, Duet (project management app, [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)
) is exactly what I've been looking for. This is going to make my life so much
easier!

I'm buying it right now.

------
wubbfindel
Before I looked I thought it was going to be about tools that are rubbish for
making websites.

Possibly the makers of the listed resources & tools will not want their
product related to a word synonymous with crap.

------
d0m
Thanks for sharing, some beautiful gems in it.. More specifically, didn't know
about Duet. That's a beautifully designed website!

------
ryderm
I thought that this list was pretty great. I don't write much js, but
[http://adamschwartz.co/log/](http://adamschwartz.co/log/) looks awesome.

------
dombili
That live editing CSS thing looks awesome, but it's been a few months since
the video was released. Is it still an active project?

~~~
oliverhunt
Im fairly certain that if you are on a mac you can do this with codekit or
livereload

~~~
dombili
I'm not :(

~~~
Braveatom
Theres Prepros thats supposed to be similar to Codekit for both OSX + Windows

[http://alphapixels.com/prepros/](http://alphapixels.com/prepros/)

~~~
dombili
I actually prefer a Sublime Text plugin just like in the video, but I'll check
Prepros out. Thanks!

Edit: Prepros is not the program I'm looking for. Meh.

------
cburgmer
Starts with a good set of things everybody might need, and then quickly trails
off into an opinionated set of rather random things

------
glomph
Read this as shirt for making websites. I was expecting some satire on the
millions of websites for making shirts.

------
brianzelip
thanks very much for posting this, I appreciate learning about useful
resources.

------
rgonzalez
lol best name ever... thanks for sharing.

------
circa
this is great. haha. I needed that today.

------
robluu
Saved!

------
hydralist
disregard the comments, this is a very useful website. thanks X4 :)

~~~
X4
Thank you @hydralist

